

Javascript: The differences between Objects, Arrays, and Array-Like objects - nfriedly
http://nfriedly.com/techblog/2009/06/advanced-javascript-objects-arrays-and-array-like-objects/

======
nfriedly
I've seen an awful lot of people confuse these, so I thought I'd write an
article about it.

Also, I figured that by posting here, if there did happen to be a technical
error in the article, it would get caught right away ;)

